# AMH 8.5 .. IUI then IVF - is this AMH really bad?



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi ladies, Im 31 and had my 1st consult with Lister last week. My amh is 8.53. 
How bad is this?? I cant take it... so if you know please let me know I would really appreciate it xxxxxx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi there, ur AMH is not bad at all! Some of us were in a much worst situation!!!
The reason why Lister recommended ivf is because ur amh still looks good so they can produce a good number of eggs! Also ur age is bang on for perfect egg quality! So they know they'll get good success with ur case, so maybe they wudnt want u to leave it to late.. That's the only reason probably!

All the best and try not to stress, just do what's right for u!
xxx


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

Im not gonna lie,  your AMH  is lowish for your age BUT it is not very low and tbh I don't see a reason why you would not respond well to the tx  You will find loads of ladies on FF with AMH lower than yours (including myself ) who got PG   Your age is definitely on your side too  so don't worry about and just go for it  

Xx


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks girls xxxxx Lister recommended we do an IUI first but as we have to pay for everything (we are travelling from Ireland) we dont know whether do do an IUI or go straight to IVF..... confused.... Any ideas? x


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey lovely...that's a difficult question, I only did one iui but nothing good came out of it and regretted spending so much money. However it has worked for soooooo many ladies!!! Has ur other half had a sperm analysis? If yes and if it looks a bit abnormal maybe it's worth going straight to ICSI? xxx


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi there,

Yes it's a bit of a difficult choice. I was told to go straight for IVF because the success rate is of course higher, but I also had lower AMH than yours at just 3.4. So for me I wasn't even considering IUI and just wanted to get PG as soon as, because I felt like time is really running out for me. But at the same IUI is much cheaper option and if the clinic recommends it to you they must think that you chances of success are pretty good  You will also need to test your tubes if you haven't done it already to make sure they are not blocked. 

Xx


----------

